# Is Glycopyrrolate available in the UK?



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have read some people have had success with Glycopyrrolate/Robinul in treating IBS and wanted to give it a try.Its usually used for the treatment of Excessive sweating,HyperHydrosis,but it can cause constipation and a slowing down of the digestive system so might have a useful effect on IBS D sufferers like myself.I do also suffer from excessive sweating but have treated it as an inconvenience rather than anything else in the past.But I've been looking around on the web and I'm not sure if its available in the UK,can anybody confirm this?If not are there any similar drugs on the UK market?Are Ditropan similar?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This page has similar drugs commonly used for irritable bowel that I think are in the UK since it is a UK sitehttp://www.patient.co.uk/health/Antispasmodic-Drugs.htm


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

JMC-have been thinking the same-wondering if it might be helpful for incalcitrant IBS-d. Wondered if I could get the GP to prescribe it for hot flushes-I've recently stopped my HRT and am suffering terrible night sweats but maybe I wouldn't tell him that-ie go for hyperhydrosis otherwise might get fobbed off with age and sage!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a difference between Antimuscarinics and smooth muscle relaxants?I have had no luck with the drugs described as smooth muscle relaxants and wondered if antimuscarinics are any different?I know in the US the drug Robinul is the name for Glycopyrrolate and the UK drugs probably be less effective.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I couldn't find something specific for that name (the link for that went back to this page I posted) but you could call your pharmacist and see if they carry it.I assume the drugs in the UK that are the same ones here are the same effectiveness. Most of those listed are also sold in the USA. In the US mostly of the ones available are the ones listed as anti-muscarinics and I do not know how they compare to the other ones.And...even if they are effective for a different percentage of people that doesn't mean they will be effective for you. When they are effective they are effective for those people and they aren't for the people they are not.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Based on my research the anti spasmodics were broken into antimuscarinics and smooth muscle relaxants,although this could not mean much at all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That seems to be true, and they seem to have different mechanisms of action so I don't think you can assume ahead of time that if one in one class didn't work for you nothing in any related class would also be a failure.Some people do well with only one drug in one class and don't from another closely related drug. It just varies like that.I don't know of any head to head comparison between the two, and as far as I know in the USA we only have ones from the one class so I really only have personal experience with those. People in the US usually wish we had both kinds, but we do not.Even if any given drug only works for 50% of people it works for the people it works for and it doesn't for the ones it does not and I can't predict ahead of time.If you don't think it is worth it to even try then I don't know know what to say, but it may be worth giving it a shot and see if they work for you. It sounds like you are talking yourself out of even trying it before you find out.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would like to try Glycopyrrolate but it's not available in UK.I will give the antimuscarinics a try as the smooth relaxant ones,mebeverine and such were useless for me so I've got nothing to lose.You do seem to have more choice in the US than the UK so a little more chance of finding relief than we do.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd love to have some of the smooth muscle relaxants because we have none of them. We only have the anti-muscarinics. We may have a couple more of them, but really it isn't so great here in the USA and outlook for approval of any new medications is bleak and they keep taking ones that are on the market off.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

just wondering if there is anything we can trade between the UK and USA. I'd willingly swop something here I could get here for some lotronex from the USA! Maybe we could set up some trading post!!!


----------



## peggykkkkk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi, i just wanted to let you know.i looked up who makes the pill,if im right its baxter i nternational.i hope its them,i sent them an email,im not educated i make a lot of mistakes,i told them to .do something with this pill ,push it out there.do what you must.but i believe you can help a lot of people with this pill.it does much more than its suppose to do.get a clinical trial going,fast.people need help....im so sorry you cant get it in the uk.send them an email,you seem smarter than me,maybe they can help some how.you know what your talking about,im just ruffin it.good luck peggy


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Peggy for that information I might just do that.


----------

